# hedgie Names??? Help!



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, Im new and will be getting a hedgie soon from my fiances brother, who's hedgehog just had babies a few days ago. I don't know if its going to be a girl or boy. I REALLY need names, im going nuts trying to think of some!! I do have one name picked out if its a girl, Cupcake  I love it!! but more suggestions would help, especially boy names, i kinda like Zuebi(Zoobee), but idk yet. If you have any names or sites with cute hedgehog names or links or ANYTHING please let me know. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

My lil' guy's name is Oreo. But I found this cool list of names that you can look at : http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/namelists/a/nameshh.htm
You can also go to Yahoo answers and search "hedgehog names" and a couple of things come up. But just remember, Please don't name it Sonic. Lol
I hope that helps.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

It depends on what color it is and what it's personality is like. My hedgehog boy is named Herisson (hedgehog in French.) If I ever get an albino or some other white color like snowflake I'll name it Icicle. A cute name for a girl apricot or some other light color would be Sweet Cream especially if they were the cuddly type. Bramble would be cute for a brownish hedgehog. Saffron for a cinnamon colored hedgie. Some popular versatile names are Thistle, Prickles, Hazel, Thorn, Spikes, Needles, Pincushion, anything spiky would work. I also like Rose for a girl of any color because like roses hedgehogs you can poke yourself on them but they are beautiful all the same.
I hope this was helpful and I wasn't too late.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Mine is named Sonic Tiberious Hedgehog, my reasoning when he is on my bed, he runs around really fast (like he was Sonic the Hedgehog). Tiberious is just a cool name from Star Trek, hehe


----------



## hedgieLovie (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------



## littlemissgeo (May 20, 2009)

Sprocket


----------



## choirlady (Feb 6, 2009)

My little guy is Neelix. When he unrolls and his quills are up he has the same 'do as Neelix from Star Trek Voyager.

Nancy


----------

